# Testout Labsim A+



## demitch256 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi...has anyone here tried the new Testout Labsim online software for A+. I just started using the trial version and although the video presentations are excellent and the virtual lab tests are great, the exam questions at the end of each section seem a little bit too easy. Has anyone here used this program and then went on to pass the A+ exam? 

Thanks,
demitch256


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

quite a few questions are going to be easy, especially for people that have a good idea of what they are doing. Usually it is the operating system questions or printer questions that most people have problems with.

But Testout is some really great software, but honestly I would recommend buying it for the A+ unless you get the educational discount from a college or high school. Reading one or two A+ books and using a prep exam like www.transcender.com is usually more than enough to pass it.


----------



## michael747 (Jun 7, 2010)

I agree with MadCatz, don't rely on one source to study from, and take all the practice
exams you can find.


----------



## demitch256 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!...

demitch256


----------

